#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

## mohamad3010

hi. Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001-2015 edition attached to the post.


enjoy.See More: Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

----------


## dr_mohamed

Many thanks

----------


## sudharsanam

thank you so much dear friend

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## mcburns

You rule!
Thanks a lot once more

----------


## santoso_hse@yahoo.co.id

incredible....many thanks

----------


## mohamad3010

my friends , i think i can get and share new  *ISO_9001 2015* (not draft) after 23 of September. please wait.

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

When Mohammad says "wait" it is worthwhile to pause a while.
Thanks Mohammad

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend mohammad,

thank you for the information. continue your helps in our forum.

thanks a lot once again.

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## mohamad3010

i will upload iso 9001 2015 and iso 14001 2015  soon.

----------


## selmagis

Both are available in libraries.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. ISO 9001 and 14001  2015 editions attached. enjoy and if you need any (*urgent needs please*) other iso latest standard, inform me.

----------


## c4275313

It would be great if you could add ISO 9000:2015 as well for reference...Many Thanks in Advance...

----------


## sudharsanam

WOW.................

You are the king of our forum Mohammad.........


thanks a lot..............



regards,
sudharsanam BSee More: Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

----------


## pramdhe

Dear my friend mohamad3010
Do you have ISO/TR 31004:2013 Risk Management - Guidance for the implementation of ISO 31000?
Thanks in advance

----------


## simpanbuku

Thank you

----------


## simpanbuku

If you have ISO 9000:2015 Quality management systems -- Fundamentals and vocabulary, as well, very much appreciated
Thank you

----------


## John Keys

Please anyone can post the final version of ISO 9000:2015 Quality management systems -- Fundamentals and vocabulary?
Thank you

----------


## mohamad3010

hi my friends, here is *ISO 9000 : 2015* download link. enjoy:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password:egpet.net

----------


## ra_junaidi

Many many Thanks....

----------


## pramdhe

Dear my friend mohamad3010
Do you have ISO/TR 31004:2013 Risk Management - Guidance for the implementation of ISO 31000?
Thanks in advance







> hi my friends, here is *ISO 9000 : 2015* download link. enjoy:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## John Keys

Thank you!!!!!

----------


## theglobalist2003

Dear Mohammed,

Can you please upload ISO 14001:2015 also please. Many thanks in advance...

----------


## theglobalist2003

Dear Mohammed,

Can you please upload ISO 9001:2015 and ISO 14001:2015 also please. Many thanks in advance...

----------


## Marty Thompson

theglobalist2003, look at post #11

----------


## theglobalist2003

Marty, Thanks a trillion...

See More: Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

----------


## madhavan

Many Thanks

----------


## tuatk

thanks for your shared

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Thanks Mohammad. You are true to your words.

For my present application of QMS for a large Power Plant Project, the following latest ISOs are needed. All of these are co-related to ISO 9001 that you have very generously provided. As I do have access to the previous versions of few of them, before posting/uploading please mention the publishing year of the ISO that can be arranged. 

[1] ISO 9004, Managing for the sustained success of an organization  A quality management approach 
[2] ISO 10001, Quality management  Customer satisfaction  Guidelines for codes of conduct for organizations
[3] ISO 10002, Quality management  Customer satisfaction  Guidelines for complaints handling in organizations
[4] ISO 10003, Quality management  Customer satisfaction  Guidelines for dispute resolution external to organizations
[5] ISO 10004, Quality management  Customer satisfaction  Guidelines for monitoring and measuring
[6] ISO 10005, Quality management systems  Guidelines for quality plans
[7] ISO 10006, Quality management systems  Guidelines for quality management in projects
[8] ISO 10007, Quality management systems  Guidelines for configuration management
[9] ISO 10012, Measurement management systems  Requirements for measurement processes and measuring equipment
[10] ISO/TR 10013, Guidelines for quality management system documentation
[11] ISO 10014, Quality management  Guidelines for realizing financial and economic benefits
[12] ISO 10015, Quality management  Guidelines for training
[13] ISO 10018, Quality management  Guidelines on people involvement and competence
[14] ISO 10019, Guidelines for the selection of quality management system consultants and use of their services
[15] ISO 19011, Guidelines for auditing management systems
[16] ISO 31000, Risk management  Principles and guidelines

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent, many many thanks.

----------


## oky tetuko

thank you

----------


## anjarys

thank you

----------


## pj.nano

thank you
Matur suwun

----------


## amjadmalik75

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Prova

> [16] ISO 31000, Risk management  Principles and guidelines



This standard is really important for the new ISO 9001 implementation (would be a useful reference).
Can anybody upload it?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Prova

> [16] ISO 31000, Risk management  Principles and guidelines



This standard is really important for the new ISO 9001 implementation (would be a useful reference).
Can anybody upload it?

Thanks in advance

----------


## junaidi

Dear Sajid Sb,
1. Here is the link to download ISO 19011, and

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Link for ISO 31000:2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy,
Razi Ahmad Junaidi

----------


## geophysicist zizo

Thank you very much

See More: Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

----------


## iChiE

Thank you Mohamad... Do you have a copy of the ISO 9000:2015?  I tried the link from previous post but its no longer working... Thanks again for the "rar" file...

----------


## djx

9000:2015
9001:2015
TS 9002:2016

pass: egpet.net

----------


## djx

The rest of the files

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## iChiE

> 9000:2015
> 9001:2015
> TS 9002:2016
> 
> pass: egpet.net



djx* Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## iChiE

Thank you* djx  :Smile:

----------


## ebadullahmomin

cannot open the file password doesnt work on file opening

----------


## ebadullahmomin

the rar file is opened as attached after inserting password

----------


## jainrakeshj

Please share ISO14001

----------


## djx

attached

----------


## ebadullahmomin

does somebody has risk register for pressure vessel manufacturing company as per ISO 9001:2015

----------


## jainrakeshj

Need ISO-14004-2016

See More: Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

----------


## djx

attached

----------


## kinhga

Thanks a lot.

----------


## ebadullahmomin

cannot open file operation breaks while extracting

----------


## jignesh73

Dear Mr Mohammed
Can you please share ISO 9001 2015* ISO 14001 2015 & ISO 18000 2007 Quality system manual
Thanks in advance

----------


## kgk092

Can u please re-post. Link said file was deleted. Thanks

----------


## Manisch

thanks a ton, djx!

----------


## celtemen

Thanks

----------


## malam.shafi@gmail.com

*Thank You so Much Dear Friend

Regards, 

Muhammad Alam Shafi*

----------


## qak

Hi Friends,

Can anyone *share ISO 9000:2015* please.

 9001:2015: Not needed.

Thanks in advance.
Ahmed

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone *share ISO 9000:2015* please.
> 
>  9001:2015: Not needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Ahmed



Here it is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## qak

Thanks, but I asked for 9000:2015 (or latest edition)

----------


## bilalqasim

Please find attached.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,



Bilal QasimSee More: Final drafts of ISO_14001 &  ISO_9001  2015 download here

----------


## bilalqasim

> Thanks, but I asked for 9000:2015 (or latest edition)



Here is the one 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## qak

Thanks Bilal Qasim.....

Can any one share the Latest Exam Question for ISO Lead Auditor.


Thanks Dear.

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Many thanks.

----------


## hoangson904

Thank you very much for sharing.

----------

